# filter for overstocked 40 gallon? Fluval 306?



## wspanic (Jan 15, 2014)

Hey guys, i am new here and have just set up a 40 gallon with only 5 Labs and am currently running a Fluval U4 internal filter. I want to eventually overstock and know that i will need a different filter. I do want to remove the u4 to make space in the tank. HOB does not work due to tank placement. I just purchased a Fluval 306 off of PetSmart since it was on sale. Would this work?


----------



## skurj (Oct 30, 2011)

Well .. I'd suggest a 406 I pretty much take the manufacturers recommendation and cut it in half. You will likely be ok though.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

I agree with skurj, and you should be ok. Keep an eye on water parameters and overall clarity once the fish start to put on some size. Be sure to run the new filter alongside the internal for at least a month(preferably 2) to ensure you get a good colony of bacteria in the 306. I know this is a freshly cycled tank, and messing about with your media is a good way to start a mini cycle. You could always transfer the media from the internal to the new filter, but think you should leave it in place during this critical time right after your cycle completed.


----------



## wspanic (Jan 15, 2014)

Would eheim 2215 be better? It does not appear to have the media trays like fluval. It's rated 92 gallon. Or would a marine lane be better? Or am i splitting hairs now!


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Look at GPH. That's way more important than a gallon rating by the manufacturer. Cichlids can be messy. A rule of thumb to shoot for is to filter your volume of water 7-10x an hour. A back up filter is nice in case of failure.


----------



## philipgonzales3 (Dec 4, 2013)

Don't mean to hijack this thread but I am just looking for a little clarification on the 7-10 x's GPH rule of thumb. Is this the rating on the box or actual flow after media and head?

Because my filter is an Filstar XP4 on a 55 gallon tank and although it is rated at 450GPH the actual flow is closer to 200GPH. Which means my water is filtered roughly 4 times per hour. If it is after media loss and what not then I would essentially need an FX5 for my 55 gallon?

I'm not trying to challenge you, just looking for clarification. Because if you tell me I need an FX5 I will buy one!!! Hehe that would be awesome, so let me know. (I'm obviously into the hype that comes with the FX5, I bought a $3000 alienware because I am a computer tech, and I like hardware and of course the hype plays a lot into it.)

So should I start ordering an FX5? Lol let me know.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Wspanic, what are the dimensions of your 40G tank?

Philipgonzales3, the general rule of thumb is to filter the aquarium water volume 7-10x's per hour but this 'rule' will vary depending on the tank stocking levels, you may need more or less. This info is NOT found on the filter box but you should see the manufacturer's filter rating for average GPH and recommended tank size.

For clarification, most aquarium filter pump specifications are taken with zero head, in other words, the pump flow only. Some mfg.'s will also rate the filter output with clean media of the recommended levels, intake/output hoses of the same length and the correct installation height of the filter in relation to the aquarium height.

If you are satisfied with your current filter's ability to keep the tank clean and are able to maintain zero ammonia & nitrite, there should be no need to upgrade.

I personally prefer to use at least one canister and one power filter on tanks 55G and larger.


----------

